# DIY Guitar Cab Tuning Help



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok, I built a guitar cab and have run into a problem, I need some opinions on how to tune the bass part of the cab. I made it completely sealed and with two compartments inside, top for highs, bottom for lows. 
The speakers resonance frequency is 48hz so I would like to aim for that if possible (and unless it will muddy up the sound too much) :huh:

Here are some pics of the cab, you'll see what i'm talking about
http://s228.photobucket.com/albums/ee193/andrew-skaterrr/

The bass is way too quiet, especially since the Man O' Wars have a 5db higher SPL. So I want to port it. The only spots are in between the speakers, in the middle vertical of each other as you can see. I can fit a 3" diameter port on top and bottom, and if I had to I could squeeze in a 2" diameter in the bottom left and right, or some kind of combo of them all. 

The *internal dimensions* of the box are 13⅜"h x 28½"w x 11⅜" deep = a volume of 2.5 ft^3 
The bracing is ¾" h x 1½" w and has a total length of 106" = a volume of .069 ft^3
*So the volume of the box would be 2.431 ft^3*

I need to know how I would calculate the volume of the 1½" foam, the inductor, and the front loaded drivers (baffle wood is ¾" thick)

Here are the specs of the drivers:
http://eminence.com/bassguitar_speaker_detail.asp?model=BASSLITES2012&speaker_size=12&SUB_CAT_ID=5

There are two drivers (obviously) so the port will have to be tuned for 300w.

I know it's a lot of stuff to comprehend, but that's why I'm here on HTS.

Just tell me if I forgot to post some information, or have any comments on the cab too. :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There's not going to be much difference by porting in such a small cabinet. Two 3" ports 4.5" long will tune it to 48 hz. The speakers will start to bottom out around 35 hz without a Hi-Pass filter.


----------



## Andrewskaterrr (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, I forgot to mention, I have a first order crossover at 330hz. 

Also is that including the extra volume from the front loaded drivers, and taking out the volume of the inductor and foam?

What program are you using?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

2.5 cu.ft. is the net volume of the cabinet.

The program is WinISD Pro.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...wnload-detailed-guide-how-use-winisd-pro.html


----------

